# What are you smokin'?



## billbo (Mar 28, 2009)

Anybody smoking up anything good this weekend? I'm going to do some mods to my ECB and fix the picnic table (two very important things) so looks like I'm out of luck this weekend. It will pay off though. Good weather is here in upstate NY.

I have to get these things done so I can start building a UDS. I hope to mod the ECB quickly so I can use it all summer long while I build the UDS. 

Post your weekend Qview here or just share with us what your smokin' this weekend!


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't know if I'll get around to smoking anything good this weekend. Have a lot of ranch work to do (still calving) and our weather is supposed to turn to winter again by Sunday. We did smoke a tire on our semi-trailer tonight. Just spent the last couple hours getting a new one from the ranch and getting back to where the truck was parked and remounting it with hand tools. That sucks on a flatbed trailer with 25 tons of hay on it


----------



## bassman (Mar 28, 2009)

One rack of dino bones and 3 racks of untrimmed spares.  Anything else that falls into the smoker gets smoked.


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 28, 2009)

I won't this weekend.  The weather is supposed to be crappy here.  But looking forward to next weekend and submitting to the "Spring Fatty Throwdown".  Check it out on the fatty page


----------



## billbo (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah that would suck!


----------



## cruizer (Mar 28, 2009)

Have family coming over to help drop a couple of big trees in the yard. Just put on two big pizza fatties for lunch. The sun just cracked over the horizon. Will put on abunch of ABT's after awhile. Suppose to be 74 here today.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm smoking some Lodo Rojo (Red Mud adobo) brined boneless/skinless chicken breast usuing hickory. They'll go on in abot 4-5 hours from now. I'll post picks later.


----------



## morkdach (Mar 28, 2009)

needed moisture bad and got it bout 12" worth.


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 29, 2009)

Geesh Terry ... you still getting the white stuff? Hope you thaw out soon and can get that smoker fired up!


----------



## smoke freak (Mar 29, 2009)

After shoveling my way out of 15 inches of snow I decided that ribs were on the menu for Sunday. So I shoveled my way to the smoker. Now I just have to make my way to the wood rack. The drifts are a couple feet deep back there.


----------



## handsomeswede (Mar 29, 2009)

Whole packer has been on the CharGriller since midnight, chicken thighs have been marinating longer and will soon join the brisket. The ECB is fired up currently contains fresh belly that was salt curing for the past week for fresh bacon.  QView to come


----------



## desertlites (Mar 29, 2009)

marinaded chix. breasts gonna see the grill,along with 3 chuck burgers,for lunches this comming week.the smoker with elect.is gonna do almonds and pistachos today.


----------



## pepseamani (Mar 29, 2009)

Burgers. Nothing fancy. I have the path cleared to the smoker.
Good to go.


----------

